# Stairwell upper corners



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

Big Shoe said:


> nice ice.........:thumbsup: good thinking. i can't see any of your pics. links don't post.
> 
> but a couple 1x2's or anything whistling) and piece of drywall, 10 minutes and you get the same results. i've killed dumb inside corners hundreds of times this way.


did you go to my facebook page? ....dumb inside corners lol. I call them spider corners. thanks Big Shoe


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Big Shoe said:


> nice ice.........:thumbsup: good thinking. i can't see any of your pics. links don't post.
> 
> but a couple 1x2's or anything whistling) and piece of drywall, 10 minutes and you get the same results. i've killed dumb inside corners hundreds of times this way.


The OP's angle would take much less time and effort .


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

blacktop said:


> The OP's angle would take much less time and effort .


I like the look of the fast cap ...dont even have to mud it ....that save time and there is no place for spiders to hang out


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

blacktop said:


> The OP's angle would take much less time and effort .


maybe.........for some............maybe not.........for most. :cowboy:


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

icerock drywall said:


> I like the look of the fast cap ...dont even have to mud it ....that save time and there is no place for spiders to hang out





Big Shoe said:


> maybe.........for some............maybe not.........for most. :cowboy:


If the job only consisted of that one stairwell then yeah ! Chop it up all ya want..


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

blacktop said:


> If the job only consisted of that one stairwell then yeah ! Chop it up all ya want..


I would think the contractor that makes the corner like that is the chopper. we just fix it


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

icerock drywall said:


> I would think the contractor that makes the corner like that is the chopper. we just fix it


That one sharp angle don't scare me . As far as cobwebs go...That's the wife's job. :whistling


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

blacktop said:


> That one sharp angle don't scare me . As far as cobwebs go...That's the wife's job. :whistling


I Dislike spiders and I will not make them a home
http://www.badspiderbites.com/brown-recluse-spider-bite/


----------

